# BCSeedking



## Codybear (Apr 10, 2008)

whats up everyone.  Nice place you all got here.  I wish i would have had this kind of info available years ago when i was prowling around cornfields at night.  I got a couple of quick questions.  I'm thinking on ordering white widow strain from BCseedking in canada.  
1.  Are they reputable
2.  Would the strain do well in my area (southern IN)
i'm a cornfield grower so i need to get my goods out of the fields by about the first of october to avoid the dreaded combine.  The seedbank used to give lat and long for helping pick your variety but things seem to be generalized now.  
PS, i have ordered early girl, early pearl in the past from canada with no problems until about 1.5 years later when my credit card started getting some charges on it.  CC company took care of it but kinda scary.
hope everyone has a great summer.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there Cody. Good to have you here my friend. This site is filled with all sorts of information that will help you along the way. It also has a large number of members that are more than willing to help out in any way possible. 

I have never ordered seeds so I don't want to recommend any particular strain or seedbank. I have heard good things about BCKing though. At the bottom is a god link for the first and last frost dates. Just find the closest city to you and use that. I hope to see you around the forums. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Codybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice to meet you smokeybear. there is an overwhelming amount of knowledge here.  We grew early pearl for years and years but the seeds got to where most plants were smallish or whatever until the strain was lost.  Occasionaly we would get one for the record books but all is lost now. then we switched to a hardbud (strain unknown) which faded pretty quick.  then i quit for a few years (cultivating that is).  Now i'm sick of the cheap mexican mafia stuff around here.  Anyway, this is a great place to talk about theories and such.


----------



## godtea (Apr 10, 2008)

most catalouges have the harvest month in the info 
They also have the indoor flower time ( 5-6 weeks ,9-10 ect.)
short flower time translates to earlier outdoor harvest.
Have you tried to plant at the field edge?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I just order some Kush and Medco Purps from them, for a purple kush breeding project, i just ordered them a couple of days ago so I will let everyone know when the arrive.


----------



## Codybear (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys.  I usually stay pretty close to the edges just because makes counting rows a little easier.  I used to go way out but mess up on your counting more than a few times and be in a no till field which can be almost jungle like and it makes for alot of traveling up and down rows finding them.  I gradually started coming closer to the edge and now i generally stay about 30 deep.  which isnt that far.  I've wondered if the budding cycle starts any earlier on a shorty in tall corn due to the amount of light reaching deeper into the corns canopy in the morning and evenings.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

I have used them a lot. I have most of their catalogue too LOL. Been about 6 months since I used but the prices are good, they are quick, they let you know what's up, and they always give you some extra beans not to mention the frre ones you get with every order. It's not the greatest genes but they are decent. I like them and would use them again, plus like I said they let you know what's going on and they seem to help if you have questions. Like what is Sweet Dreams, well it's God Bud x Sweet Tooth #3 LOL.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Well I just order some Kush and Medco Purps from them, for a purple kush breeding project, i just ordered them a couple of days ago so I will let everyone know when the arrive.


 
I just recieved an email from BC seed King stating that they recieved my payment and that my order will be shipped within 24 hours:woohoo: 

I will let you know when they actually arrive


----------



## Codybear (Apr 18, 2008)

i also just got my confirmation email that my payment had been recieved and my order would be shipped with 24 hours. ( I want that job)
you get yours yet massproducer????


----------



## massproducer (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got my seeds today and they look great.  They were shipped discreetly and labelled well.  I ordered 15 purps and 15 kush, and got 16 of both plus 12 free BC mango.  

I will start a grow journal when the seeds germinate.

Definiatly a good experience, and i will for sure use them again if needed.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 21, 2008)

by the way is there anyone growing purps


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

After recieving my seeds about 24 hours ago, they have almost all germinated, in under 24 hours.

I germed 5 purps, 5 kush and 4 mango seeds.  4- purps have cracked, 4 kush have cracked and 3 mango have cracked.  This is all in under 24 hours, the purps germed in like 12 hours.  I use a variation of the paper towel method.

BC Seed King gets an A+ so far.  By the way check out my new grow journal, i just started it yesterday.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 22, 2008)

Good stuff mass producer they are a good little find aren't they? Mango is pretty good IMO the Purps I'm still growing and they are a little different I like them but they were a bit tougher. Good luck and remember they change up the free beans every month or so...the only thing I would avoid is the feminized buddha, all 5 of mine were good smoke but really low yielders....talking a 1/4 ounce a plant with 6 week veg.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

So how many pheno's have you had with the purps?  I hear there are like 2 different purple phenos and 1 green pheno.  Are the Purps plants that you have indica or sativa dom.

Thanks snuggles.

By the way yes they are are wonderful find.


----------



## Codybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got back from the mailbox with my prized possesions.  sa-weet.  Getting ready to run into town for some supplies.  they look great.  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

sounds good codybear, keep us informed.  All of the seeds I germed all cracked except for 1 of the purps, which still may but because I am going to be breeding with these seeds, I am chucking that one because the other purps germed in like 12-15 hours.


----------

